# COD 4 xb 360 clan tag....



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is DW should anyone want to join in.:thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I'm busy earning XP points, i'm about 300/400 points off being high enough to join :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> I'm busy earning XP points, i'm about 300/400 points off being high enough to join :thumb:


play a couple of headquarters games mate, it'll only take a couple of games to get those points.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Im prestige 1 Lv55 but i have enough points that i could be level10 55, lol

should have done it looking back but ahhh well,

TeZ


----------

